# DEFENDO (CQC) classes in Calgary (free)!!



## Cowboy (10 Feb 2010)

Hey guys,

We are running Defendo (military & police based unarmed combat) classes in Calgary right now, no charge. Just a great instructor who loves to train hard workers. Several reservists and police already involved and they seem to be the ones who tough it out the best, both men and women. We are looking for more people who may be interested! We are also bringing Bill Wolfe (former RSM and SWAT team leader, CQC instructor on History Television's "The Devil's Brigade") to Calgary in March. The system is steeped in Military tradition and very effective aswell as a great workout! Message me for details if interested.


----------



## Dissident (10 Feb 2010)

Defendo is great, I have been doing it for the last 6 months here in BC.


----------



## kligate (2 Dec 2010)

Looking for user 'Cowboy'. Are these free classes still available? Used to be at the south Calgary Y. Info please. Email: eclipsemassage@shaw.ca. Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Dec 2010)

kligate said:
			
		

> Looking for user 'Cowboy'. Are these free classes still available? Used to be at the south Calgary Y. Info please. Email: eclipsemassage@shaw.ca. Thanks.



He posted that in February and hasn't been back. If you send him a PM, it _might_ ping his email.


----------

